
The Effect of Online and Face-to-Face Feedback on Self-Esteem (2018) - blessingiyama
https://urbanwomanmag.com/the-effect-of-online-face-to-face-feedback-on-self-esteem/
======
gph
Not to take away from the content, but this article reads like something a
freshman wrote for a class project.

~~~
elliekelly
It's a Nigerian publication and I believe English is used more as
business/education language than a conversational language there so it makes
sense that the writing comes across a bit more contrived.

------
imhoguy
The site is down for me,
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190219101600/https://urbanwoma...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190219101600/https://urbanwomanmag.com/the-
effect-of-online-face-to-face-feedback-on-self-esteem/)

